# Red IPA or IRA



## Thefatdoghead (16/1/15)

Is it just me or could this be the perfect beer style to brew?
Its ballanced with loads of hops and malt. 
I brewed a red ipa with more hops than an imperial ipa and it was spectacular. Love the colour.
Im just tucking into a couple of evil twins and its so damn fresh. Just loads of hops and you just get that whack of malt. Sensational beer.

My latest brew has pearl pale ale malt, roasted barley with tons of hops. Just loaded it up with centennial, columbus, mosaic, citra. 
Dry hoped with 200g centennial. 
It tasted amazing out of the hydro. Finished at 1012 from 1070. 
Can't wait.


----------



## quadbox (17/1/15)

I'm with you on that, I absolutely adore west coast red ales. One of my favourite styles. And evil twin is one of the best examples I've tried


----------



## Midnight Brew (17/1/15)

I need to make another RIPA as what was left of the last batch didn't last long. I used the Briess Red X malt with some wheat and was beautiful, needs a bit of pine or hop dank to back it up.


----------



## Tahoose (17/1/15)

If you haven't tried it already, you need to get a parrot dog "bloody dingo"

It's a NZ brewery in Wellington that I first tried at GABS. The beer is an imperial red IPA that comes in at about 8.7%abv. However really nicely balanced. Had one last night at beer deluxe  happy camper right here.


----------



## Samuel Adams (21/1/15)

I love this style & have been trying to perfect the grain bill for mine.
I have one fermenting now with no RB/black/carafa just relying on caraaroma & caramunich III for colour as my last attempt was too dark.

Green Flash Hop Head Red got me addicted. I've had Evil Twin but it wasn't fresh (should've checked BB) so the hops had all but gone the malt was still great though.


----------



## BrewedCrudeandBitter (22/1/15)

Brewcult's Keep on Truckin' made my top 5 beers of last year. When done well it's very hard to beat.


----------



## Topher (22/1/15)

Six string on the central coast has a very nice dark red ipa. Had it a few times in cans.


----------



## budheaney (24/9/16)

Had a great RIPA at Hop Nation last weekend! So good I had to get a 1L can to go. I'm going to attempt to brew one today...


----------



## OliverWM (24/9/16)

Samuel Adams said:


> I love this style & have been trying to perfect the grain bill for mine.
> I have one fermenting now with no RB/black/carafa just relying on caraaroma & caramunich III for colour as my last attempt was too dark.
> 
> Green Flash Hop Head Red got me addicted. I've had Evil Twin but it wasn't fresh (should've checked BB) so the hops had all but gone the malt was still great though.


any chance of posting up your grain bill? all my attempts at reds seem to come out way too dark.


----------



## DJR (26/9/16)

I have a good Red IPA here, unfortunately i didn't back up the beersmith recipe before i reset my phone and i lost it, but from memory it was something like

19L batch, 1.065 OG, 65 IBU
Grain bill
2.5kg JW Trad Ale
2kg Best Munich (or vienna)
0.2kg Wheat
0.4kg Wey Cara-red
0.15kg Caraaroma

Most of the red color comes from the cara-aroma rather than the Carared but the carared fills out the maltiness quite well along with the munich or vienna even if it doesn't add a lot of colour. That works out at about 27 EBC so not that dark, about mid range for the red ipa style. Then load it up with dankness/pine/citrus hops... :icon_drool2:

also caramel/pale choc wheat in small amounts is good for something different


----------



## mofox1 (26/9/16)

OliverWM said:


> any chance of posting up your grain bill? all my attempts at reds seem to come out way too dark.


Reds need to be clear-as in order to appear red. Any haze (yeast or otherwise) tend to make them look brown instead.

Go a simple malt bill, stay away from oats or unmalted grains, restrict use of wheat/rye malts and go lightly on the choc/roast/black malts for colour contributions. Target a SRM of around 15 - 18. Go for a yeast that will drop hard when done (I've only used WLP004 for the three batches I've made). A good long cold crash is (probably) required, and gelatin / filtering is a good idea too.


----------



## Rocker1986 (27/9/16)

I regularly brew a red ale here, not quite as strong or hoppy as the red IPAs and such but still a lovely beer. My grain bill is as follows:

87.5% Maris Otter
6.5% Caraaroma
4.4% Carapils (sometimes I leave this out and up the MO)
1.6% Black Patent
to target OG in the low 1.040s

It has been brewed that way since the first time I brewed it about 3 and a half years ago. Hopped with Cascade and Centennial to around 38-40 IBUs, I vary the yeast between US-05 and 1469 depending on how I want the finish. The US-05 brings out the hops a little more. Been enjoying it with 1469 over the winter months though.

I think this picture displays its color the best, but this monitor I'm using sucks for colors... gonna change it soon.


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/9/16)

Mountain Goats Red IPA

55% Ale
35% Vienna
7% Shepard's Delight
2% Redback
1% Roast Barley

6.6% ABV
60IBU


----------



## OliverWM (1/10/16)

Cheers for the advice guys!

I'll be brewing a red today. Ended up including a little black malt, but will try to clear the beer with a nice long cold crash.

Maris Otter 61.5%
Munich 26%
Carared 9%
Caraaroma 2.5%
Black malt 1%

US 05

Will probably hop with some leftover Crosby experimental hops #6 & #7 and El Dorado.


----------

